# 19th Century badging



## GrantR (24 Apr 2007)

I am a Western Canadian collector/shooter of Victorian-era military firearms, and have come across a period photograph depicting the QOR rifle team (apparently taken at Connaught, exact date unknown.)  
(Click thumbnail to enlarge ...)




One detail has me puzzled, and perhaps a historian here may be able to assist.  







This seated NCO has a series of four badges or other devices on his left arm.  At first I assumed that they would be some sort of shooting award, but it does not appear that any of the other marksmen are wearing similar badges.  

Can anyone advise what these devices are?


----------



## Middlesex Light Infantry (10 Sep 2008)

Hi Grant....looks like Bisley team badges given the shape and area of wear...each will say Bisley on them as well as the date...will try to post some photos later of bisley badges inmy collection. Cheers,Mike.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Sep 2008)

Grant, you may want to try your question here:

British Military Badge Forum
http://www.britishbadgeforum.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Sep 2008)

It should be noted that the orginal poster last loged in Feb 2008


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Sep 2008)

As long as he hasn't changed is e-mail address, he'll get the notifications that new postings have been made in the thread.


----------



## GrantR (10 Sep 2008)

Yes .... the e-mail notification worked like a charm!   ;D  (Somehow lost this site from my "Forums" bookmark folder, which I rather blindly follow when checking back on such sites.  It is now re-bookmarked!)

Thanks Mike!  Yours is the first answer to the question, which I posted several places back then  ...

Thanks Michael, I'll try that site.  I didn't think of trying British sites st the time, the QOR not being a British regiment, but on second thought Canadian badging practices most likely followed those of the British ....


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Sep 2008)

GrantR said:
			
		

> Thanks Michael, I'll try that site.  I didn't think of trying British sites st the time, the QOR not being a British regiment, but on second thought Canadian badging practices most likely followed those of the British ....



Grant,

You'll find that the site includes any Canadian collectors and a Canadian section:
http://www.britishbadgeforum.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39

Michael


----------



## GrantR (10 Sep 2008)

Well, as soon as I knew what search terms to use,  I quickly came up with some images:






Of course the competitions of the British NRA were actually held at Wimbledon Common from 1860 through 1889, and thereafter at their new Range at Bisley, so I suppose that the badges worn by the fellow in the QOR photo could be either (or a combination of both) depending on the date of the photograph.

As a token of my thanks for the assistance, I hope this image may be of some interest -  It is a photograph of the Canadian Rifle Team which competed at the last annual match to be held at Wimbledon, in 1889:






Dominion of Canada Wimbledon Team - 1889

Front row:   Pte. J. Horsey,  45th West Durham Bttn. of Infantry;   Lt. W.E. Jamieson,  43rd Ottawa and Carleton Bttn. of Rifles;   Lieut. J.A. Wilson,  33rd Huron Bttn. of Infantry;  Lieut. C.H. Dimock,  78th Colchester, Hants and Pictou Battalion of Infantry;  Maj. A.P. Sherwood,  43rd  Ottawa and Carleton Bttn. of Rifles. 

Middle row, seated:  Maj. Egan,  63rd Halifax Bttn. of Rifles;  Cpl. Crowe,  1st Brig. Fd. Arty.;  Pte. Armstong,  The Governor General’s Foot Guards;  Sgt. J. Ogg,  1st Brig. Fd. Arty.;  Lt. W. Conroy (?),  30th Wellington Bttn. of Rifles;  Lt. R. Blackmore,   63rd Halifax Bttn. of Rifles;  Capt. J. Maynard Rogers,  43rd   Ottawa and Carleton Bttn. of Rifles.

Rear row, standing:  Sgt. J. Mitchell,  10th Bttn. Royal Grenadiers;  Georg. J. Rolston,  20th Halton Bttn. “Lorne Rifles”;  S.Sgt. R. McVittie.  10th Royal Grenadiers;  Capt. John Hood, Adjutant,  5th Bttn. “Royal Scots of Canada”;  Maj. B.A. Weston,  66th Bttn. “The Princess Louise Fusiliers”;  Lt. Col. Bacon,  Commandant;  Sgt. Mumford,  63rd Halifax Bttn. of Rifles;  S.Sgt. Curzon,  10th Bttn.  Royal Grenadiers;  S.Sgt. Ashall,  2nd Bttn. Queen’s Own Rifles of Canada;  S.Sgt. Corbin,  63rd Halifax Bttn. of Rifles.


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Sep 2008)

I'm suprised Old Sweat isn't in there  ;D


----------



## armyvern (11 Sep 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I'm suprised Old Sweat isn't in there  ;D




I think he is, but I'm OK with saying that ...  >


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Sep 2008)

I was the junior member of the team, and they had sent me to fetch coffee from Timothy's.


----------

